# trying to identify old bike



## singletrakmind (Oct 24, 2013)

the only lettering i can find or read is in capitol letters on front fender JNH.seat is spring type with leather cover, hearts on front sprocket, horn, tail light, coaster break, springer front end, and some sort of spring top of seat stay. please help!!!!


----------



## bricycle (Oct 24, 2013)

Everybody's gonna want that front fender and or bike......
Colson? can't remember. Think Firestone dealers sold them too.  (initial fender)
Welcome to the CABE!


----------



## willswares1220 (Oct 24, 2013)

Photo's would help.


----------



## Hubs-n-Spokes (Oct 24, 2013)

Pictures will help greatly.


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 24, 2013)

Hmm...sounds kinda' like a twinflex.


----------



## jkent (Oct 24, 2013)

What I was thinking too. Spring on seat stay and springer front fork. Sure sounds like a Twinflex.


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 24, 2013)

Yep, sounds like a Huffman Firestone model to me.  Post pics & we can answer for sure.  It sounds like one of the more desirable models just by your description.


----------



## singletrakmind (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## Hubs-n-Spokes (Oct 24, 2013)

Oh my, get ready for the pm's!
You have a VERY desirable bicycle. Take your time, go slow and listen to all feedback.


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 24, 2013)

You may want to go buy a lottery ticket - this is your luck day.  Very nice find!


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 24, 2013)

Wowsers!!!:eek:


----------



## jkent (Oct 24, 2013)

BAMM... TwinFlex Very nice bike you will probably be getting a lot of Private messages about selling it. This is not a cheap bike. Do your research! very desirable bike you have there. One on my wish list for sure! and it looks to be mostly complete as well. Good Job!
And just to put it out there if you do want to sell i'm very interested!
JKent


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 24, 2013)

it's a 1938 1/2, made by Huffman.


----------



## singletrakmind (Oct 24, 2013)

Very Cool!!


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 24, 2013)

$$$$$$$$$$$$$ 2500 and going.... Nice


----------



## Hubs-n-Spokes (Oct 24, 2013)

redline1968 said:


> $$$$$$$$$$$$$ 2500 and going.... Nice




Is that what you value it at? Or what he's been offered?


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 24, 2013)

Oh my Gawd! Where did you find that?


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 24, 2013)

It wasn't that long ago a nice TF wouldn't bust $2k! Now the guards themselves will do $500 pretty easy and a tank will do an easy $600-700. V/r Shawn


----------



## slick (Oct 24, 2013)

Great looking bike! You just won the powerball lotto. I'm sure you have bombarded with messages about selling the bike. I'd say $2k is a good buy for the buyer and a good deal for the seller. It would be worth more if it had nice original paint.

Hey guys LOOK! It's another RARE huffman! (Inside joke for those of you that don't know about the Shelby vs. huffman ongoing dispute we have going on about which manufacturer is rarer.) So Scott, how many Huffmans have been found in the year 2013?? And how many total shelbys, including girls bikes?? Hmm?? I think i still win considering the number of huffmans is much greater. HAHA!


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 24, 2013)

singletrakmind said:


> View attachment 119283View attachment 119284View attachment 119285View attachment 119286View attachment 119287




 I used to do a lot of Mountain Biking. 
 Great handle, and a great bike!
 I'm sure, that which ever direction you decide to go, it will be very rewarding.


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 24, 2013)

Hubs-n-Spokes said:


> Is that what you value it at? Or what he's been offered?



I do value it close to it because desirability a completeness is a good factor on this one. Though it's not orig paint it's got some rare parts and needs only a light to make it complete rider.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 24, 2013)

Very nice bike and find. Just clean it up and ride @ enjoy it!!


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 24, 2013)

wow great find man! wish i had the money so i could say this picture below to be true about buying it from you.

Hope you do well with it.
Nick.


----------



## ballooney (Oct 24, 2013)

Amazing find...I think...any chance this is a FredC type of thread???  Just saying...

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?40741-What-is-bike-worth-What-is-it&highlight=FredC


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 24, 2013)

ballooney said:


> Amazing find...I think...any chance this is a FredC type of thread???  Just saying...
> 
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?40741-What-is-bike-worth-What-is-it&highlight=FredC




Ha! Funny you should say that. Another member and I were discussing the possibility earlier today...


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 24, 2013)

fordmike65 said:


> Ha! Funny you should say that. Another member and I were discussing the possibility earlier today...




So who is going to warm up there paypal account and find out?
PS- what up with the rack?
Chris


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 24, 2013)

I would but i'm about to drop a ton in a lit-tank and a black beauty.

hope someone gets it.  



scrubbinrims said:


> So who is going to warm up there paypal account and find out?
> PS- what up with the rack?
> Chris


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 24, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> what up with the rack?
> Chris




 I thought the same thing. It looks like it has a sheet of plywood attached to it.
 It's amazing that the chainguard is still there, because you can see in the close up pic, that the rear mounting strap has broke loose as usual.
 The 38s are interesting bikes. I wonder why they dropped the initial tray in 39? It's such a cool feature. I like the saddle on the 38s as well.
 There can't be too many 38s around. I would think that with all of the scrambling they had to do, because of death bike debacle, that the bike in this trim, was only made for about six months.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 24, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> PS- what up with the rack?
> Chris




Wondering that too... Maybe a piece of wood laid atop the rack? Not too familiar with these. Need a better pic.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=119284&d=1382635037


----------



## singletrakmind (Oct 25, 2013)

I do a lot of mountain biking! 1800 miles for the season, 1000 off road. God made dirt and dirt don't hurt! (as Bad) Found this 4 years ago in a barn fortunately hanging. Have not been able to find any info on it until today. Was googling JNH bicycles.(LOL)You all have been very helpful!!! Thank you!! As for the rear rack i to believe it just has a piece of plywood over it. The pix do not show but the rear tail light is there also. looks like the front one is missing. wheels do spin and it pedals front end turns freely. I do not have any restoring skills so probably the market is the way for me to go. Thank you all again for all your advice and comments!!


----------



## singletrakmind (Oct 25, 2013)

Not quite a fredc post. I would usually put these old bikes in my yard for lawn art but being a mt. biker the dual suspension caught my attention so i thought i'd better put this one in the garage untill i could find some info on it.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 25, 2013)

smartest move would be to put it on ebay and let these guys fight it out.
...or keep it and learn to work on it and enjoy it. the big tanker bikes are really fun to ride and you'll get a lot of attention riding it. I have all the info you'll need and there are guys on here who could do the paint etc. you should be able to handle the rest with a little common sense.

this is what my first two looked like when I got them...


----------



## singletrakmind (Oct 25, 2013)

so is huffman huffy?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 25, 2013)

singletrakmind said:


> so is huffman huffy?




basically. generally speaking it changed just after WWII.


----------



## singletrakmind (Oct 25, 2013)

That's funny! my friends and i have a joke we say. If huffy made an airplane would you fly in it? and Friends don't let friends ride junk! referring of course to huffy's poor quality of these times. And to think that the huffy's of days gone by are so desirable!!!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 25, 2013)

they were one of the best bikes made early on, they really took a dive quality-wise in the late '50's, most of them did.
supposedly there's a connection between the Huffman and the Wright Brothers, so the joke's on you and your friend!


----------



## slick (Oct 25, 2013)

singletrakmind said:


> That's funny! my friends and i have a joke we say. If huffy made an airplane would you fly in it? and Friends don't let friends ride junk! referring of course to huffy's poor quality of these times. And to think that the huffy's of days gone by are so desirable!!!





HAHAHAHAHA!!!!! This is awesome! I have to use this as my signature on here. HAHA!!!


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 25, 2013)

Yes it is technically a Huffy, just please don't take it to your next Mt bike gatherings "Huffy toss". 

 [video=youtube;hCR5w7dePkg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCR5w7dePkg[/video] 

Maybe they should change the name to "Shelby toss"?


----------



## partsguy (Oct 25, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> they were one of the best bikes made early on, they really took a dive quality-wise in the late '50's, most of them did.
> supposedly there's a connection between the Huffman and the Wright Brothers, so the joke's on you and your friend!




I would believe that. Both were right here in Dayton, Ohio so theres a great chance.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Oct 25, 2013)

singletrakmind said:


> View attachment 119283View attachment 119284View attachment 119285View attachment 119286View attachment 119287




You have hit the jackpot of bicycles.


----------



## slick (Oct 25, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> Yes it is technically a Huffy, just please don't take it to your next Mt bike gatherings "Huffy toss".
> 
> [video=youtube;hCR5w7dePkg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCR5w7dePkg[/video]
> 
> Maybe they should change the name to "Shelby toss"?






HAHAHA!!! The shelbys are quite a bit heavier then the Huffy, (I have picked up both in person) so tossing a shelby would turn into a strong man competition. HAHA!!


----------



## babyjesus (Nov 15, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> smartest move would be to put it on ebay and let these guys fight it out.
> ...or keep it and learn to work on it and enjoy it. the big tanker bikes are really fun to ride and you'll get a lot of attention riding it. I have all the info you'll need and there are guys on here who could do the paint etc. you should be able to handle the rest with a little common sense.
> 
> this is what my first two looked like when I got them...




Thanks for linking me to this thread Scott.

Blargh- you got a ladies TF?!  God I never see those darn things and that's a real nice one too.  I know of one right now and can't get my grubby paws on it 

Do you still have it?  You should keep it if you do.  Unless you know where to find them easily of course.

Ladies TF anybody?   ......didn't think so.

PS: That Huffy toss video is the greatest thing ever - lol


----------

